# Warranty Exchange Sucks



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

I waited since July 3rd for my receiver, I have called and talked to numerous employees. I also talked to two supervisors. The last supervisor promised me that since it was early enough in the day, my replacement receiver would be sent to me 2 day air. That was October 30th. Needless to say, it never arrived. It also is noted on my account. Now every time I call, they say they will transfer me to a supervisor and then they tell me 1. the supervisor is out to lunch, or 2. I will have to go to their voice mail. 3/4's the time the voice mail is full.

I love my sirius programming but this warranty exchange is ridiculous.

They sent me an e-mail on September 29th, telling me they had my new Sportster Replay. They have had my receiver since October 3rd. This is bull in my opinion. I have *****ed and *****ed. Then I called up Sirius customer support and all they can do is tell me to take it up with the warranty department.

The worst part is, now when I get my replacement receiver my original 1 year warranty will run out in December, so I will have no new warranty when and if I ever get this new receiver.

Any help?


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

Well, if no one gives you any ideas or alternative phone numbers for someone at Sirius that can help you I would give the attorney general a call, it's amazing how quickly things get resolved when a company gets a call or letter from the attorney.


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah but the cost for that could be all but the cost of what a new receiver would cost!


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

You don't pay the attorney general, he/she is already getting paid by your tax dollars.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I just swapped my XM receiver, which was defective when I bought it. It took under 2 weeks from shipping out to receiving the replacement. It went through Delphi, not XM. Did you send it to the manufacturer or to Sirius?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Interesting exchange...


> _"Well, if no one gives you any ideas...I would give the attorney general a call, it's amazing
> how quickly things get resolved when a company gets a call or letter from the attorney."_
> 
> "Yeah but the cost for that could be all but the cost of what a new receiver would cost!"
> ...


Hmmm! :scratch:


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

Richard King said:


> I just swapped my XM receiver, which was defective when I bought it. It took under 2 weeks from shipping out to receiving the replacement. It went through Delphi, not XM. Did you send it to the manufacturer or to Sirius?


Good point. Usually you need to contact the maker of the receiver to get it fixed, not Sirius.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Of course, XM screwed up my account royally in the process of swapping receivers. The swap may have gone smoothly, but nothing else after the swap.


----------

